# SA release letter



## sami123 (May 7, 2015)

Hello all,
I am on 190 SA Visa... I am struggling to find a job from last 7 months ..
Does anyone can help me about Taking a Release letter from the State? So that I can Move somewhere else.
Please suggest if anyone have any information.. what are the requirements and how can I apply for Release of commitment condition from State and suggest me sample letter.
Many Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi. I'm sorry to hear that. I'm also in the process of applying to South Australia. May I know under which occupation have you been trying to find jobs?


----------



## MMS123 (May 3, 2015)

sami123 said:


> Hello all,
> I am on 190 SA Visa... I am struggling to find a job from last 7 months ..
> Does anyone can help me about Taking a Release letter from the State? So that I can Move somewhere else.
> Please suggest if anyone have any information.. what are the requirements and how can I apply for Release of commitment condition from State and suggest me sample letter.
> Many Thanks.


Hey Sami 

I am in a same situation for last three months and cant believe how bad the market here is all the skilled people are doing odd jobs or survival jobs (as they call it here)

for release someone once said in this forum that you have to email state and telling them your scenario and request them to let you look for an opportunity in other states.
I know someone who actually emailed South Australia the offer letter from other state and they did release him
But normally they seam to be very stubborn on this.

Second thing is i was speaking to one of my friend who came on 190 SA and is moving after two months because he cannot find any job here and he is not bothered informing state BECAUSE he called Immigration department helpline and asked about this state commitment thing 
Immigration department said that has nothing to do with them It is between you and the state once it comes to citizenship time Immigration department is only concerned about four lawful stay in Australia. ( you can check with Immigration department)

But i will still suggest you to start applying else where and if and when you get an offer letter you can email that to state along with your time you spent in South Australia without luck.
I feel bad for new comers though


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

MMS123 said:


> Hey Sami
> 
> I am in a same situation for last three months and cant believe how bad the market here is all the skilled people are doing odd jobs or survival jobs (as they call it here)
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Could you please tell me that "what these SURVIVAL JOBS are like and how much they pay for an hour?"

Regards
Sameer


----------



## MMS123 (May 3, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Could you please tell me that "what these SURVIVAL JOBS are like and how much they pay for an hour?"
> 
> ...



These are odd jobs like working in a gas station and they normally pay 17 to 20 AUD/ hour


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

MMS123 said:


> These are odd jobs like working in a gas station and they normally pay 17 to 20 AUD/ hour


Thanks for your revert mate.

Recently one of my friend got a job in Adelaide as a software developer and that too within 5 weeks of him reaching SA. By looking at his experience i would rather say that the job situation is not very good at SA for sure but its not bad either.

Also we have to come to Australia while keeping our options open to take up any job in initial years for our survival.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

was it easy to get a release letter?


----------



## rmnihad (Aug 17, 2018)

MMS123 said:


> Hey Sami
> 
> I am in a same situation for last three months and cant believe how bad the market here is all the skilled people are doing odd jobs or survival jobs (as they call it here)
> 
> ...


To whom in SA, we have to send an email asking for release? any specific email address or contact number? 
We got 489 from SA but found no job there and got a job in NT and moved to NT and now we want to get the release from SA but don't know to whom we should send the email.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What's release letter? have you seen any official document title release letter?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rmnihad said:


> To whom in SA, we have to send an email asking for release? any specific email address or contact number?
> We got 489 from SA but found no job there and got a job in NT and moved to NT and now we want to get the release from SA but don't know to whom we should send the email.


go on to SA immigration web-page, contact us, file the form, call them, and see if the provide anything...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

rmnihad said:


> To whom in SA, we have to send an email asking for release? any specific email address or contact number?
> We got 489 from SA but found no job there and got a job in NT and moved to NT and now we want to get the release from SA but don't know to whom we should send the email.


That was very smart I would say - already got the job, already moved to NT and NOW want to inform SA about your move - well done!

Let's see what happens when you apply for the 887 visa.. hmmmm...


----------

